# What age is too old to spay neuter?



## blondiesmommie (Aug 20, 2012)

What age do you think is too old and could be potentionally unsafe to spay / neuter? :confused2:


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 21, 2012)

It really depends on the health of the rabbit. Older rabbits can be a bit higher risk for the anaesthetic, but a young rabbit with a health problem could be more of an issue. 

When the rabbit get to be around 5, then it can start to be a bit more risky, but can still be safe if the rabbit is otherwise healthy. After about 7-8, it might not be a good idea to do the surgery unless there is a reason like cancer where the surgery would take care of the problem. 

If you have an older rabbit, then you need to talk with your vet about the risks and the general health of your rabbit.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 21, 2012)

yeah probably 7-8. But anything past a few years of age (2-3 or so, depending on the reason and animals lifestyle), the vet should be doing blood work to see if the animals body can handle the anesthetic, so if all looks well an older bunny may not have any issues going under.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 21, 2012)

As our vet puts it, it's not the age of the bunny it depends on. It's the general health. It just so happens that alot of times older bunnies have more health issues and therefore surgery is risky for them. So, if the older bunny is perfectly healthy (like Watermelon mentioned, get the surgery profile bloodwork first) then you bunny may do great with it.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 21, 2012)

Also as the age goes up in females the chances they have cancer also go up. It broke my heart when the SPCA bunny was spayed she didn't make it. She was 8 and when they opened her up the cancer was everywhere already so it was kinder to let her pass.


----------

